# Looking for a fight



## Dave_T_L_W (Dec 20, 2006)

Im looking for a fight i have seen on a highlight reel but dont know who either of the fighters are. It is pride (i think - its in a ring not a cage). It is an american wearing shorts with the stars and stripes on vs a blond haired japenese guy. The highlight reel showed them both in a sort of half muay thai clinch with the other hand punching the opponent in the face repeatdly with no regard for blocking the others punches. A kinda last man standing sorta thing. I really want to watch this fight as it looks imense, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rook (Dec 21, 2006)

Dave_T_L_W said:


> Im looking for a fight i have seen on a highlight reel but dont know who either of the fighters are. It is pride (i think - its in a ring not a cage). It is an american wearing shorts with the stars and stripes on vs a blond haired japenese guy. The highlight reel showed them both in a sort of half muay thai clinch with the other hand punching the opponent in the face repeatdly with no regard for blocking the others punches. A kinda last man standing sorta thing. I really want to watch this fight as it looks imense, any help would be much appreciated.


 
I think you are thinking of Frye vs. Takayama.  

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6315113964671200441&q=Don+Frye&hl=en


----------



## Dave_T_L_W (Dec 21, 2006)

Cheers man, that is a savage beatdown.


----------

